# 32mm Omega with approx 15.mm lug with



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

I have my father's old Omega. He obviously put a cheap strap on it when the origonal one wore out. Does anybody know where I can get a decent strap with at least stainless hardware so that it does not rust. I probably will not wear it often as it is so small but the current strap is unsightly especially with the rust.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

this is a good place. https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/

I would recommend di modell and for an omega the Caracas

https://www.ukwatchstrap.co.uk/DiModell-Caracas-Black-N9A.html

or a fluco.

the di modell is the only strap with the lining that is comfy whatever the weather, beats a hirsch into fits.

And Nick is a grat chap to deal with.


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Is there any way of editing a post after it has gone? I noticed the mistakes after it had been posted

Thank you that seems quite nice.


----------



## krissy1301 (Feb 4, 2020)

I ordered one for my old Rolex a few weeks back (16mm strap) and was extremely impressed with Steveostraps. Custom made, tell him what you're after and he will have it rustled up and posted out very quick - and at a reasonable price. Worth every penny!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porker63 (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks to both of you, particularly Nigelp as I ent for your suggestion. Many thanks


----------

